
Rumors – Apple to Deliver iMessage to Android at WWDC - tilt
http://macdailynews.com/2016/06/09/apple-to-deliver-imessage-to-android-at-wwdc/
======
mtgx
Hopefully they overhauled iMessage's e2e crypto protocol first, before
expanding the support to a platform that will only make it harder to change it
later.

Matthew Green:

> _In the long term, Apple should drop iMessage like a hot rock and move to
> Signal /Axolotl._

[http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2016/03/attack-of-
we...](http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2016/03/attack-of-week-apple-
imessage.html)

